# Essential Oil %



## ohsoap (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm making a facial bar with Lavender:Tea Treeatch.  How much Eo's ppo should I be using?


----------



## lsg (Dec 15, 2009)

I would go about .8 oz ppo.


----------



## IanT (Jan 24, 2010)

try this link:

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php


----------

